# MY 60 IMPALA INTERIOR..................



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I DROPPED OF ALL MY INTERIOR TODAY EXCEPT MY FRONT SEAT, CUZ I HAD TO GET HOME :biggrin: BUT HOMIE GETS DOWN, I'LL TRY TO GET SOME PROGRESS PICS, BUT IF I DON'T THIS WILL BE A *BEFORE* AND *AFTER* TOPIC  THE DUDE HAD A 63 RAG AT HIS HOUSE THAT HE WAS DOING HERE ARE SOME PICS OF IT.

























I REALLY LIKED HIS WORK AND HIS PRICES ARE REASONABLE TOO. I THINK I'LL BE TAKING HIM MY RAG WHEN I'M READY WITH IT. I'VE NEVER POSTED PICS OF MY 60 IMPALAS INTERIOR, CUZ I'VE ALWAYS BEEN EMBARRASSED OF IT, BUT HERE THEY ARE......

















































BARE WITH ME AS FAR AS PICS GO


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

aww hell it aint that bad , i wish i stil had my ''before '' pics.....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

DROPPED OFF THE FRONT SEAT TODAY AND RIPPED OUT THE CARPET


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

what are you going to coat the floor with before you reassemble it?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 20 2007, 08:48 PM~9048546
> *aww hell it aint that bad , i wish i stil had my ''before '' pics.....
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 21 2007, 06:07 PM~9053107
> *what are you  going to coat the floor with before you reassemble it?
> *


DON'T KNOW


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 21 2007, 08:44 PM~9053380
> *DON'T KNOW
> *


por 15 the whole thing then slap down some sound deadener,never have to worry about it again...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Oct 22 2007, 11:24 AM~9057686
> *por 15 the whole thing then slap down some sound deadener,never have to worry about it again...
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dam that 60s int id gone. if its anythin like that drop on top its gonna look fresh!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 22 2007, 05:55 PM~9060804
> *dam that 60s int id gone. if its anythin like that drop on top its gonna look fresh!
> 
> *


I'M GOING WITH ALL ORIGINAL PATTERNS WITH MY INTERIOR, BUT IN A LIGHT TAN COLOR, THE GUY WHO IS DOING IT DOES REAL NICE WORK, I WAS IMPRESSED AND STRIPPED THE INTERIOR ON THE SPOT, DUDE TAKES PRIDE IN HIS WORK


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 23 2007, 08:05 AM~9064530
> *can't wait to see the finished product
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

THANKS FELLAS uffin:


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

who is this vato?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Oct 23 2007, 08:20 PM~9070118
> *who is this vato?
> *


HIS NAME IS TIM


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

^ sounds like a bad monty pythons line..... :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 26 2007, 11:44 AM~9089910
> *^ sounds like a bad monty pythons line..... :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

you went on bohna st didnt you that guy does nice work right there..always has classic cars on that block..good choice..


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Oct 27 2007, 03:11 PM~9096720
> *you went on bohna st didnt you that guy does nice work right there..always has classic cars on that block..good choice..
> *


I DON'T REMEMBER THE NAME OF THE STREET, BUT IT'S OFF OF "VIRGINIA" AND YEAH, HE HAD A FEW IMPALA OUT THERE  HOMIE DOES REAL NICE WORK


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 28 2007, 12:11 AM~9098776
> *I DON'T REMEMBER THE NAME OF THE STREET, BUT IT'S OFF OF "VIRGINIA" AND YEAH, HE HAD A FEW IMPALA OUT THERE  HOMIE DOES REAL NICE WORK
> *


thats hood right thurr  grandma lives right up the street from him


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 7 2007, 08:18 AM~9174855
> *thats hood right thurr  grandma lives right up the street from him
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 20 2007, 11:47 PM~9048542
> *I DROPPED OF ALL MY INTERIOR TODAY EXCEPT MY FRONT SEAT, CUZ I HAD TO GET HOME  :biggrin: BUT HOMIE GETS DOWN, I'LL TRY TO GET SOME PROGRESS PICS, BUT IF I DON'T THIS WILL BE A BEFORE AND AFTER TOPIC  THE DUDE HAD A 63 RAG AT HIS HOUSE THAT HE WAS DOING HERE ARE SOME PICS OF IT.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't thing thats too bad at all. My first 61 had a blue crushed velour headliner. (yours could be worse.)


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 13 2007, 04:04 AM~9216616
> *I don't thing thats too bad at all. My first 61 had a blue crushed velour headliner. (yours could be worse.)
> *


THANKS MAN, I THOUGHT I WAS PRETTY BAD, I GUESS IT LOOKS COOL IN PICS :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm not to fond of it. Maybe you got a GREAT deal?????

Why not get a Cars 1 kit?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

fond of what? dude hasn't posted shit yet :dunno:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 14 2007, 10:15 PM~9231597
> *I'm not to fond of it. Maybe you got a GREAT deal?????
> 
> Why not get a Cars 1 kit?
> *


I DIDN'T GET A "CARS 1" KIT, CUZ I DIDN'T WANT A "CARS 1" KIT



> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 14 2007, 10:17 PM~9231607
> *fond of what? dude hasn't posted shit yet :dunno:
> *


X60


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 15 2007, 08:16 PM~9238022
> *I DIDN'T GET A "CARS 1" KIT, CUZ I DIDN'T WANT A "CARS 1" KIT
> X60
> *


that kat off bohna has been doin that shit since i was a kid, not sure on his turn around time but his work is sweet and marvelous did he say how long it'd take ?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 14 2007, 11:17 PM~9231607
> *fond of what? dude hasn't posted shit yet :dunno:
> *


I guess I got confused, I thought those pics were of his NEW interior.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 16 2007, 12:49 PM~9242891
> *that kat off bohna has been doin that shit since i was a kid, not sure on his turn around time but his work is sweet and marvelous did he say how long it'd take ?
> *


HE DOES DO NICE WORK, HE TOLD ME IT WOULD BE ABOUT 2 MONTHS, HE HAS 3-4 OTHER CARS HE'S WORKING ON, I AIN'T TRIPPING THOUGH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

its been 2 months,,,,where's the pics :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 6 2008, 06:19 PM~9623865
> *its been 2 months,,,,where's the pics :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 I HAVENT EVEN BEEN BY THERE   I'LL GO BY THERE THIS WEEK


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 7 2008, 10:09 PM~9634429
> *:0  :0 I HAVENT EVEN BEEN BY THERE     I'LL GO BY THERE THIS WEEK
> *


don't go with a gun trust me leave all weapons at home


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 7 2008, 09:32 PM~9636377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP DAVID H.?




WELL I WENT BY AND I DIDN'T LIKE THE WAY IT WAS GONNA COME OUT, SO WE WENT BACK TO THE OL DRAWING BOARD AND CAME UP WITH SOMETHING NEW, I ORDERED SOME MATERIAL FOR THE INSERTS FROM "CAR1" (THANKS HUEY  ) WHICH I SHOULD RECEIEVE IT IN A WEEK AND HALF.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

pics coming up in 2009 stay tuned !!!
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Jan 23 2008, 07:41 AM~9762505
> *pics coming up in 2009 stay tuned  !!!
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

get the new insert material yet? where the pics at? :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 23 2008, 02:09 PM~9765300
> *get the new insert material yet? where the pics at? :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I DID BRO AND IT'S LOOKING HELLA SICK, I WENT BY THERE LAST WEEKEND, BUT DIDN'T SNAP NO PICS  I'LL GET MY INTERIOR BY THE END OF THE MONTH


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

just messing aorung pete u know that


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Jan 23 2008, 08:00 PM~9768076
> *just messing aorung pete u know that
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

How many banana peels is it gonna take???


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 25 2008, 10:35 AM~9781751
> *How many banana peels is it gonna take???
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 3 2008, 06:42 PM~9857235
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 3 2008, 05:52 PM~9857286
> *:biggrin:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 3 2008, 09:44 PM~9858604
> *:uh:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 


TTT for imported banana skin 2 tone


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed+Feb 4 2008, 05:22 PM~9864606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BIG WHIT


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

CLEAN....finally got them back huh......................nice color,,,,much better!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

AND THE ARM REST REFLECTORS AND CHROME ARE GETING REPLACED ON THE ARMRESTS BEFORE ANYONE TRYS TO CLOWN, *HUEY*


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Feb 17 2008, 11:48 AM~9963603
> *CLEAN....finally got them back huh......................nice color,,,,much better!!!
> *


THANKS MAN, I WAS AT HIS HOUSE LASTNIGHT TILL 1:30 AM WATCHING HIM PUT MY SHIT TOGETHER, HE STILL NEEDS TO DO MY FRONT, REAR DOOR PANELS AND MY FRONT SEAT BACK REST, SO IT'LL BE DONE SOON


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

BEFORE















AFTER









[/quote]


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice color........... love the cloth. :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


looking good bro. got some bad news for u call me when u get time late


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

looking good bro. got some bad news for u call me when u get time late
[/quote]


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

looking good bro. got some bad news for u call me when u get time late
[/quote]


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 17 2008, 03:08 PM~9964700
> *Nice color...........  love the cloth.  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS TED


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

going with a zelda theme or what?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 17 2008, 08:57 PM~9967495
> *going with a zelda theme or what?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS MUTHA FOKKER!!! YOU AND YOUR DAMN GAMES, ZELDA WAS THE SHIT THOUGH


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

nice inserts.... :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 17 2008, 09:22 PM~9967684
> *nice inserts.... :cheesy:
> *


THANKS MAN


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 18 2008, 01:08 PM~9970548
> *THANKS MAN
> *


looks good fool!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Feb 18 2008, 11:34 AM~9971095
> *looks good fool!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


THANKS SCORPIO, I JUST NEED THIS DUDE TO GET ON MY DOOR PANELS AND FRONT SEAT BACK REST AND I'M GOOD


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 18 2008, 02:51 PM~9971162
> *THANKS SCORPIO, I JUST NEED THIS DUDE TO GET ON MY DOOR PANELS AND FRONT SEAT BACK REST AND I'M GOOD
> *


nice, im gonna be two tonig the interior on my linc soon, cant afford to replace it all so just cleaning it really good and repadding it and doing some inserts


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Feb 18 2008, 03:35 PM~9972457
> *nice, im gonna be two tonig the interior on my linc soon, cant afford to replace it all so just cleaning it really good and repadding it and doing some inserts
> *


SOUNDS GOOD BROTHA, BE SURE TO POST SOME PICS


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

great lookin seat :thumbsup: i mite hafta do wat u did, and redo my whole interior. ive already replaced almost everythng.... and wen i look back i should done it in red... stupid mistake


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 20 2008, 09:46 AM~9986352
> *great lookin seat :thumbsup: i mite hafta do wat u did, and redo my whole interior. ive already replaced almost everythng.... and wen i look back i should done it in red... stupid mistake
> *


THANKS BROTHA, DO IT MAN, GET THAT BITCH STITCHED  RED WOULDV'E BEEN SICK, REDO IT ALL, FUCK IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

tri-force power :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I PICKED UP MY FRONT SEAT TODAY, IT LOOKS REAL NICE! I'LL POST PICS LATER uffin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 2 2008, 09:07 PM~10074007
> *I PICKED UP MY FRONT SEAT TODAY, IT LOOKS REAL NICE! I'LL POST PICS LATER uffin:
> *


 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

[/quote]

Nice


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

THANKS TED


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Leonelmtz2003 (Jun 3, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Mar 4 2008, 05:13 PM~10088977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Mar 9 2008, 08:32 PM~10130529
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 17 2008, 02:37 PM~9963918
> *AND THE ARM REST REFLECTORS AND CHROME ARE GETING REPLACED ON THE ARMRESTS BEFORE ANYONE TRYS TO CLOWN, *HUEY*
> 
> 
> ...



looks real good!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

oh that is sweet


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

MY SHIT IS DONE!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Mar 15 2008, 06:28 AM~10173915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  THANKS FELLAS


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

wow, that interior look sick :thumbsup: makes me wanna tear mine out and start over


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 18 2008, 03:23 PM~10199682
> *wow, that interior look sick :thumbsup: makes me wanna tear mine out and start over
> *


THANKS MAN


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

show off!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Mar 18 2008, 08:36 PM~10202281
> *show off!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

shit looks good homie


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

ITS ALRIGHT :biggrin: J/K ANY WORD ON THE IMPALA YOU AND I WERE TALKING ABOUT? GOT UP TO 24K TO PLAY WITH


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy+Mar 24 2008, 07:02 PM~10246852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAN YOU KNOW WHAT BRO, I HAVEN'T EVEN WENT BY THERE, GIVE ME A FEWS DAYS AND I'LL SNAP SOME PICS, BUT JUST TO GIVE YOU AN IDEA, IT'S ALL WHITE WITH BLUE INTERIOR, SS H/T, REAL CLEAN, WELL WORTH THE $


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 24 2008, 10:37 PM~10248264
> *
> MAN YOU KNOW WHAT BRO, I HAVEN'T EVEN WENT BY THERE, GIVE ME A FEWS DAYS AND I'LL SNAP SOME PICS, BUT JUST TO GIVE YOU AN IDEA, IT'S ALL WHITE WITH BLUE INTERIOR, SS H/T, REAL CLEAN, WELL WORTH THE $
> *



 NO RUSH WHENEVER YOU GET A CHANCE. SEE IF YOU CAN FIND ANYTHING ON THAT BLUE ACE OUT THERE TOO IF YOU CAN.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 24 2008, 10:25 PM~10248481
> * NO RUSH WHENEVER YOU GET A CHANCE. SEE IF YOU CAN FIND ANYTHING ON THAT BLUE ACE OUT THERE TOO IF YOU CAN.
> *


WILL DO MAN


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

interior came out real good pete :thumbsup:anybody know where to find the og checkered material used for the inserts on a 60(green) by the yard?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Mar 25 2008, 07:07 PM~10254417
> *interior came out real good pete :thumbsup:anybody know where to find the og checkered material used for the inserts on a 60(green) by the yard?
> *


x2


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY+Mar 25 2008, 05:07 PM~10254417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS MAN, CALL "CARS1" THEY'LL HOOK YOU UP, THE MATERIAL YOU'RE LOOKING FOR IS CALLED "HOUNDSTOOTH" I KNOW 60 IMPALAS CAME OUT WITH GREEN INTERIORS, SO THEY'LL HAVE IT. BE PREPARED TO COME OUT THE POCKETS, I PAID ALMOST $500 FOR 5 YRDS FOR THE MATERIAL USED FOR MY INSERTS.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

keep up the hard work hommie


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1+Mar 26 2008, 07:37 AM~10258777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GANGSTA :thumbsup:


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

hey pete my homie gkraly asked about the insert for the 60 in green.... i know what u are talking about but the original green is not what im looking for here is a pic of my car



















i want the og pattern in this lighter more mint green color... ive called EVERYWHERE even bowtie connections and they are telling me that im not gunna find it. I did call cars1 and the guy said if i wanted to get a custom color in the original houndstooth pattern i would need to but something like 5000 yards of it. and would cost me about 
$24,000... thats crazy.... any other suggestions?????? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Mar 29 2008, 11:54 AM~10283895
> *hey pete my homie gkraly asked about the insert for the 60 in green.... i know what u are talking about but the original green is not what im looking for here is a pic of my car
> 
> 
> ...


You can find OG patterns in OG colors. If you want another color, you will have to settle for another pattern.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

I did call cars1 and the guy said if i wanted to get a custom color in the original houndstooth pattern i would need to but something like 5000 yards of it. and would cost me about 
$24,000... thats crazy.... any other suggestions?????? :uh: :uh:
[/quote]
That's probably because for a custom color in a specific og pattern, it will have to be made special, and if you really wanted it, you would have to buy the whole production run of it. Unless you're rich, you will have to use the OG green color cloth, if not you will have to settle for another pattern.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> hey pete my homie gkraly asked about the insert for the 60 in green.... i know what u are talking about but the original green is not what im looking for here is a pic of my car
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> You can find OG patterns in OG colors. If you want another color, you will have to settle for another pattern.





> I did call cars1 and the guy said if i wanted to get a custom color in the original houndstooth pattern i would need to but something like 5000 yards of it. and would cost me about
> $24,000... thats crazy.... any other suggestions?????? :uh: :uh:


That's probably because for a custom color in a specific og pattern, it will have to be made special, and if you really wanted it, you would have to buy the whole production run of it. Unless you're rich, you will have to use the OG green color cloth, if not you will have to settle for another pattern. 
[/quote]

YEAH MAN IF CARS1 DON'T HAVE IT YOU PROBABLY AIN'T GONNA FIND IT, THEY ONLY HAVE SO MANNY COLORS, MY SUGGESTION WOULD BE TO FIND ANOTHER PATTERN FOR THE INSERTS, THAT COLOR KINDA LOOKS LIKE A "SEAFOAM" GREEN, 61 IMPALAS CAME OUT WITH A NICE LIGHT GREEN, LOOK INTO IT MAYBE YOU'LL LIKE THAT PATTERN, GOOD LUCK BROTHA, LET ME KNOW HOW IS TURNS OUT


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

i do like the 61 color but the inset is junk.... the guy at cars told me to just go down to the shop where they manufacture all the interiors ( good thing its in pheonix only an hour and half away) so i guess thats gunna be my last option... but thanks for the help fellas


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

hey pete-sta u think u can hook me up with that guy to do my interior??
i would really appreciate that  :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Apr 3 2008, 07:40 AM~10324313
> *hey pete-sta u think u can hook me up with that guy to do my interior??
> i would really appreciate that    :cheesy:
> *


NAW SORRY MAN, I CAN'T DO THAT  


I'M A HATER LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

:machinegun: hater pete


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143+Apr 4 2008, 07:08 PM~10338488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

*YOUR INTERIOR LOOKZ LIKE SHIT PUTO *


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Apr 7 2008, 02:03 PM~10357289
> *YOUR INTERIOR LOOKZ LIKE SHIT PUTO
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAA


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Apr 7 2008, 04:03 PM~10357289
> *YOUR INTERIOR LOOKZ LIKE SHIT PUTO
> *


why u mad


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 8 2008, 08:21 PM~10368568
> *why u mad
> *


NOT AT ALL CAPT. SAVE A HOE :uh:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I'M GONNA MISS MY 60


----------



## staylow (Apr 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2008, 01:06 AM~10369494
> *NOT AT ALL CAPT. SAVE A HOE  :uh:
> *


another internet gangster...must be related to tony-o or that other idiot that built the orange roadmaster


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Apr 23 2008, 09:20 AM~10484358
> *another internet gangster...must be related to tony-o or that other idiot that built the orange roadmaster
> *


MIND YOUR FUCKIN BUSINESS PETE IS MY HOMEBOY IT'Z A FUCKIN JOKE.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Apr 23 2008, 08:20 AM~10484358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY CABRON, YOU GOTTA WATCH OUT FOR THE "61 RAG BUILDERS" :cheesy:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Apr 23 2008, 08:20 AM~10484358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY CABRON, YOU GOTTA WATCH OUT FOR THE "61 RAG BUILDERS" WE'RE GANGSTA :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

It is easier to let go of cars that have sentimental value sooner than later.  Good luck on your next project. :biggrin: Wait for the perfect car, the perfect deal, if you're patient enough, it will come.


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 25 2008, 10:14 PM~10506949
> *:biggrin: IT'S ALL GOOD BRO, JOHNNY'S MY BOY :biggrin:
> HEY CABRON, YOU GOTTA WATCH OUT FOR THE "61 RAG BUILDERS" WE'RE GANGSTA  :cheesy:*



hno: hno: hno: *I'M A 61 RAG BUILDER TOO BUT I'LL LEAVE THE GANGSTA TO YOU GUYZ*


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Apr 25 2008, 09:22 PM~10507004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I MISS MY 60


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

what is it to miss of that DONK


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 26 2008, 01:14 AM~10506949
> *:biggrin: IT'S ALL GOOD BRO, JOHNNY'S MY BOY :biggrin:
> HEY CABRON, YOU GOTTA WATCH OUT FOR THE "61 RAG BUILDERS" WE'RE GANGSTA  :cheesy:
> *


What about the 61 RAG RIDAZ?


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 11 2008, 09:24 PM~10852137
> *What about the 61 RAG RIDAZ?
> *


UHHHHH, THEY'RE GOOD GUYS.... :happysad:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 13 2008, 12:59 AM~10860045
> *UHHHHH, THEY'RE GOOD GUYS.... :happysad:
> *


58 RAG FOR LIFE


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 14 2008, 12:50 PM~10869750
> *58 RAG FOR LIFE
> *


THAT'D ME ME :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

clean


----------

